# How can I save battery life whilst still using my phone?



## kkid106 (Sep 21, 2011)

I am traveling on the train for a long journey soon and want to take my android phone (ZTE Blade) with me and read several PDF's to pass the time.

I want my phones battery to last throughout the several hour journey, what can I do to ensure it lasts?

I already use task killers, I turn off GPS, bluetooth and WiFi and I don't use 3G (unless needed)

I don't want to turn down the screen brightness becuase of havign tot read the screen clearly. What else can I do?


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Trains don't have places to plug things in?

BG


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

Basically your doing everything you can already less carrying another battery, I've had three Android phones, rooted, unrooted, battery life is the same. 
Iphones aren't much better from what I've heard.


----------



## pat mcgroin (May 1, 2009)

On some phones, it is possible to turn off, all phone reception (thus antennas), this includes 3G.
The fact that the phone is able to connect to the network consumes some energy, as well as any applications that are able to update.

If you are just looking for an entertainment device, this may be a good option. 
When you do reconnect, any missed calls, voice mails, and text msgs. will be alerted to you.


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Hi kkid

I too have a battery life issue with my HTC Desire HD when on long journeys. (EG - UK to Australia & New Zealand) 

To get round this I have recently bought an external power pack. 'Tecknet iEP390' from Amazon UK. It is a very high capacity unit: 11,000 mA. I can recharge the HTC 4 ~ 5 times. 

Take a look at the specs here

I got mine to power my Phone, PDA, Kindle and external GPS tracker for my camera... Worth its weight in gold!


----------



## Cheryl1968 (Mar 9, 2012)

First go into your phones settings menu - open Wireless & Networks -open Mobile Networks - Disable Data. Your phone will work fine except you will have to enable data for certain apps. I have to do this while at work now my phone last all day (12hrs+)


----------



## jillocity (May 15, 2010)

the last time i took amtrak (us), there were plug-ins at each seat...if you're not in the us or using amtrak, it may be different


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

I have a prog on mine called fast reboot, it doesn't reboot the phone but it shuts down progs that are running, also auto task killer works pretty well too. the way I use mine at work my battery used to die after about 4 hours with all the Sprint bloatware on it, until I found a prog that closes all that junk.


----------

